# icd 9 code-non small cell lung



## arizona1 (Aug 23, 2009)

What is the ICD 9 code for non small cell lung cancer?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not able to access my book right but it is just the same code for all lung cancers.  There are only a few morphology designations with the ICD-9 such as melanoma and coming in October, Merkle Cell will have its own designation, but small cell is just lung cancer, if you have the location in the lung such as upper lobe then you can get a more specified code.


----------



## pkidd (Aug 25, 2009)

chandler8 said:


> What is the ICD 9 code for non small cell lung cancer?


Using the Neoplasm Table, code to site of CA and/or metastases for almost all neoplasm coding.  Lung is 162.3 - 162.9 depending on location.   If you have the path report, you can code to the greater specificity (which is a huge help to all the tumor registrars out there!).  Hope this is helpful,
pat


----------

